# Fluval Ebi - African Biotype



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

What do I think? I think I want to see some pictures already!!! haha


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have one still in the box. I am waiting on collecting all the items that I need before I start it up. One question, why didn't you use the light and filter that came with it? 

-Don


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd like to see pictures too  Subscribing. 
I am interested in how much current the Eheim 2211 creates in an EBI.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> What do I think? I think I want to see some pictures already!!! haha


LOL. Patience is a virtue my friend. I just finished taking pics and I'll be posting pics of the setup and equipment today.



dhgyello04 said:


> I have one still in the box. I am waiting on collecting all the items that I need before I start it up. One question, why didn't you use the light and filter that came with it?
> 
> -Don


Smart move. I feel like I'll have a higher bioload than the filter can handle plus the filter takes up limited and valuable tank space. The light is something I had sitting here from my other African tank so I thought I might as well use it.



Cynth said:


> I'd like to see pictures too  Subscribing.
> I am interested in how much current the Eheim 2211 creates in an EBI.


The LFS has 2211 running in their Ebi and looks real clean. I got it for 69 bucks.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

*Also does anyone know where I could get a auto top off system for nano tanks?*


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Personally I think that is a waste of money. It's not hard to pour a few 100 mL of water into the tank every couple days. If you can't handle that for maintenance then a nano is probably not for you.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

gBOYsc2 said:


> Personally I think that is a waste of money. It's not hard to pour a few 100 mL of water into the tank every couple days. If you can't handle that for maintenance then a nano is probably not for you.


Personally I don't think it's a waste of money. With 32W running 8 hrs a day there's a lot more than 100mL of evaporation, plus I have a job that requires traveling on the weekends (Fri-Sun). ATO system would safe guard drastic evaporation. To be honest, I never asked what you thought of me getting an ATO but thanks for your input. 

Anyways, a buddy @ the LFS told me about this site, they carry ATO for nano tanks for $45. Probably invest in it next week.

*Pics:
*









*2211 set up:*









*Layout?*



























Productive criticism is welcomed.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Payara said:


> Personally I don't think it's a waste of money. With 32W running 8 hrs a day there's a lot more than 100mL of evaporation, plus I have a job that requires traveling on the weekends (Fri-Sun). ATO system would safe guard drastic evaporation. To be honest, I never asked what you thought of me getting an ATO but thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> Productive criticism is welcomed.


I know you didn't ask but I thought I would share my thoughts and opinions on it. Isn't that what this forum is for? Topoffs would have to be the easiest part of maintenance. Also if you topped off on friday and came back on monday you probably wouldnt have more then an inch of evaporation.

Are you planning on using CO2 at all?

And I would remove the little clay cave thing unless you can hide it with moss or plants. It looks very un natural.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tell ya the truth dude, I dunno if that auto top off.is really needed I am running 2 4g nanos both with eheim 2211s, and open top with LED, I only add water about twice a week and its usually only about 8-12oz I keep a gallon jug of water next to the stand and its pretty easy. I think if you top off before the weekend you will be fine, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

My wife uses a Tunze osmolator for top off. She hasn't had any problems with it.

I've also seen people using gravity feed top offs for small tanks. You might want to do a search.

You may also be able to get away with something diy with a float switch and a toms micro-lifter for a small tank.

Also, vesicularia and microsorum are not proper plants for african biot*o*pe as they are from SE asia.

http://www.tropica.com/plants/origin/africa.aspx has a list of commonly used african plants if you want to be accurate to at least the continent.

Addendum: Didn't realize the size of tank. Might be a little tight for kribs. If your male and female decide to not hit it off, there might be trouble. Make sure you keep an eye on them.

If you are not overly tied to a planted tank, a mated pair of Tanganyika Shell dwellers might be more suitable for that tank. You can make an interesting hardscape, throw in a couple shells and they should be fine.

-Charlie


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

gBOYsc2 said:


> I know you didn't ask but I thought I would share my thoughts and opinions on it. Isn't that what this forum is for? Topoffs would have to be the easiest part of maintenance. Also if you topped off on friday and came back on monday you probably wouldnt have more then an inch of evaporation.
> 
> Are you planning on using CO2 at all?
> 
> And I would remove the little clay cave thing unless you can hide it with moss or plants. It looks very un natural.


I apologize for being rude. YouR last post rubbed me the wrong way. The reason I wanted a ATO is previously when I had a 9 gallon tank, before it cracked, I used the same lighting but used a 2213 for filtration. One weekend I was gone from Friday and came back early morning Monday. Over 2 to 3" evaporated and the filter was shooting the water out of the tank. I came in just in time to correct the problem, otherwise, I would had a tank with no water. I just didn't want that happening, granted I am using a smaller filter than previously. I guess it's a safe measure, let's me sleep easier at night. 

I was not planning on using CO2. I wasn't planning on using such demanding plants. Why? You think I need CO2? Frequent water changes (2-3 a week) and supplement Excel was the plan. The clay pot is hidden under rocks and sand now. Can't see it at all. I'll post update pics after the bubbles and water clear up. Once again I'm sorry for snapping at you bro.

-Koshy G.



F22 said:


> tell ya the truth dude, I dunno if that auto top off.is really needed I am running 2 4g nanos both with eheim 2211s, and open top with LED, I only add water about twice a week and its usually only about 8-12oz I keep a gallon jug of water next to the stand and its pretty easy. I think if you top off before the weekend you will be fine, but thats just my opinion.


Thanks for the thought bro. Before I buy the ATO I'm gonna run a trail and see how much evaporation occurs during the weekend. Like I said earlier it's just for safe measure.



trackhazard said:


> My wife uses a Tunza osmolator for top off. She hasn't had any problems with it.
> 
> I've also seen people using gravity feed top offs for small tanks. You might want to do a search.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link Charlie...very helpful. I'll be removing the Java fern as soon as I get enough Anubias. I was hoping to get some paired off kribs. In my old tank, a 9 gallon, i had a pair who mated and were guarding eggs, the male never harassed the female. The paired off naturally and I guess they had a strong bond. I was hoping I could get a pair who formed naturally in a large group. I might just do African killies instead. I'm having a hard time finding Nigerian reds. 
*
UPDATE:*

Filled the tank. 
Filter up and running.
Got a 2 Microsynodontis sp. & 1 small Marbled Cameroon shrimp - all are in QT

Posting pics soon.

-Koshy George


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking good man. Looking forward for updates. Oh, and sorry for being impatience. LOL.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Wolf.

I just noticed my shrimp just molted. He is bright red right now, I always thought they were a white color after the process until their exoskeleton hardens. Any thoughts?

*More pics:*

Final layout without black background:









This picture was taken right after all the plants were placed and water topped off:









FTS:


















Water flow from the 2211:









I'll be removing the Java Fern very soon and adding several Anubias in its place.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Payara said:


> One weekend I was gone from Friday and came back early morning Monday. Over 2 to 3" evaporated and the filter was shooting the water out of the tank. I came in just in time to correct the problem, otherwise, I would had a tank with no water. I just didn't want that happening, granted I am using a smaller filter than previously. I guess it's a safe measure, let's me sleep easier at night.


Not sure I follow. If properly set up why would evaporation cause water to be sprayed out of the tank?

From what I've heard about ATO's I'd be more concerned about them flooding your house. Not that they can't be done right, but it's more complicated to set up correctly than a power filter.



> Got a 2 Microsynodontis sp. & 1 small Marbled Cameroon shrimp - all are in QT
> 
> Posting pics soon.
> 
> -Koshy George


Awesome! Synodontis are one of my favorites and I didn't know there was a smaller species of them. How big do they get?

I googled "Marbled Cameroon shrimp" and came up with nothing. Any links?

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

aman74 said:


> Not sure I follow. If properly set up why would evaporation cause water to be sprayed out of the tank?
> 
> From what I've heard about ATO's I'd be more concerned about them flooding your house. Not that they can't be done right, but it's more complicated to set up correctly than a power filter.


Let me try explaining in a better manner. Enough water evaporated within that time period that the water level was at the same height as outtake of the filter. When that happened the filter was shooting water directly at the glass at full force. Some of this water was being squirted out of the tank and all over my floor. 

Flooding isn't a issue for me. If I got one I would have a 2-3 gallon reservior. I do need to prevent creating a siphon. 




aman74 said:


> Awesome! Synodontis are one of my favorites and I didn't know there was a smaller species of them. How big do they get?


I believe http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/synodontis.phpMicrosyno and Syno are two different genera in the same family (don't quote me). LFS told me the lil guys wouldn't grow much more, as of now, they are 3/4" and very active. Huge appetite! 



aman74 said:


> I googled "Marbled Cameroon shrimp" and came up with nothing. Any links?
> 
> Good luck with the tank!


A lil searching and found out the scientific name is Atya sp. scabra.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Payara said:


> Let me try explaining in a better manner. Enough water evaporated within that time period that the water level was at the same height as outtake of the filter. When that happened the filter was shooting water directly at the glass at full force. Some of this water was being squirted out of the tank and all over my floor.


I see. Maybe you could lower your outtake a bit and angle it down and at the glass.



> Flooding isn't a issue for me. If I got one I would have a 2-3 gallon reservior. I do need to prevent creating a siphon.


I don't follow. 2-3 gallons is still plenty of water to end up on the floor.

Yes, on the siphon. That's what I was getting at, whether it's a power filter or ATO, proper setup is key. I'm not against the ATO at all, I just think a power filter can be setup to work fine.




> I believe http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/synodontis.phpMicrosyno and Syno are two different genera in the same family (don't quote me). LFS told me the lil guys wouldn't grow much more, as of now, they are 3/4" and very active. Huge appetite!


I'm definitely going to look into these, thanks!




> A lil searching and found out the scientific name is Atya sp. scabra.


Oh, a filter feeder, I love it! Thanks again, for another one I hadn't seen before. I didn't google hard enough.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

aman74 said:


> I see. Maybe you could lower your outtake a bit and angle it down and at the glass.
> 
> I don't follow. 2-3 gallons is still plenty of water to end up on the floor.
> 
> Yes, on the siphon. That's what I was getting at, whether it's a power filter or ATO, proper setup is key. I'm not against the ATO at all, I just think a power filter can be setup to work fine.


Yeah that's why I down sized the filter to a 2211. Right now I have noticed an evaporation rate of roughly 3/4 cm per day. The filter outtake is lowered to 3" below the normal waterline. As of now I don't think I'll be needing an ATO.



aman74 said:


> I'm definitely going to look into these, thanks!


Definitely some great fish for nano tank. Great lil scavenger. I think I have the *Microsynodontis sp. (1)* (not 100% sure).



aman74 said:


> Oh, a filter feeder, I love it! Thanks again, for another one I hadn't seen before. I didn't google hard enough.


Don't mention it.

*Anyone have any real cool Killifish they would recommend? Also a source to get them from. I don't want any annuals. Looking for some colorful specimens that are some what easy to breed in a permanent tank.*


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

What is the light system you are using ?... I am looking to replace the fluval 13W provided with the kit'


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

M. F said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the light system you are using ?... I am looking to replace the fluval 13W provided with the kit'


Current 32W power compacts. I bought the light a few years ago from marineandreef.com. I don't know if they still sell it or not.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Why would you NOT use the great substrate that comes with it?


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Why would you NOT use the great substrate that comes with it?


Wanted a more natural look to it. In my old tank I used AuaSoil Amazonia and it wasn't too my liking. Originally I wanted to use ADA Congo Substrate but I couldn't find it anywhere, so I decided to go with silver sand and natural pebbles.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pics:*
Here's a few pics of my shrimp from a few days ago after his molt...









Profile view...









You can also see some sort of fungus growing on the driftwood.

*Update:*

The shrimp has seemed to have vanished in the past 2 days. I can't find him anywhere. I think he jumped/crawled out. I am working on getting the lid cut so I can place it on top of the tank. I added a small pump in the back of the tank to add more circulation. The surface wasn't being agitated enough so a protein film was forming on top of the tank. Will not be keeping any sort of cave spawners so I also took out the cave in the corner. I removed the Java fern and changed the placement of the African fern. Algae has started to grow on the rocks and glass. The two catfish are still in the QT, they are doing great, seems very healthy and eating like champs. I noticed some trumpet snails in the tank. This weekend I'll be buying few more plants. I want to stock my tank with Anubias barteri var. nana (I'll be getting 10-13 plants this weekend), Crinum calamistratum, Nymphaea lotus, and Nesaea pedicellata. I am deciding on what type of ferts I should use, *any recommendations on brand, dosage, etc.? *


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

It's been a while since I did an update. So far I added 6 Nymphaea loctus, a few pieces of Amazon Frogbit, Red Root Floater (yes I know these plants aren't from W. Africa), and 10 Anubias barteri var. nana, which I got from mgamer20o0 (THANKS). I added 7 Aplocheilichthys normani (Norman's Lampeye), and I am still waiting on a trio of killifish. I just added the nana so the water is a lil cloudy from the maintance and planiting. I'll post some pics this weekend. 

Thinking of adding a CO2 to the system...


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

*PICS:*
These pics were taken a month or so ago. I've added few more plants and the tigher lotus have grown. But here some pics I've been holding out on.

FTS:









FTS w/ a weeks growth:









Right side:









Top half:









Surface:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

you find the shrimp?


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

No sir. Haven't found a trace of him.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow looks nice!


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## SamandAnne (Feb 24, 2010)

The tank looks really nice. I like the arrangement of plants and driftwood. I'm thinking of re-scaping a portion of my tank and am enjoying looking at other's work!

For the killifish, IME a lot of them are jumpers and need a full lid (not even an open space at the back). They are a fun, colorful fish to keep if you can. Did you fully stock yet?


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks. 

Yeah I am not getting any killifish. I tried my hand in lampeyes, just to to see if they would jump before I got a more expensive killifish, all but 1 jumped out. The water is perfect, I think it's the sudden on and off of the lights, I even putt in floating plants, no luck. Good thing is they did breed for me and I have 6 babies. I'm going raise them to a lil bigger and then see if anyone wants them to enjoy in covered tank. 

I'm at a loss at what to get right now...


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Here some updated pics from last night:

FTS:









Bottom half:









Top half:










I also got some unknown growth in my emersed java moss. Let me know if anyone knows what it is:






























I'm getting rid of the 2211 because of insufficient and unreliable flow rates. I added a 2213 to my tank and have turned down the flow of it. I have decided to get a African Leaf Fish as my main display fish. Opinions and comments are welcomed.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

Just found the shrimp. He died 30 or 40 ft away from the tank in my living room. I wasn't even looking for him in there...


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Your tank looks awesome. Love the lotus and the arrangement of all the plants and driftwood. Have you thought of getting a piece of Plexiglas cut for the top, something that can be cut around where the wood comes out to keep it somewhat covered. Just trying to be helpful


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks like mystery plant might be a crypt.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

The tank looks really good, the plants seem to have taken off well in there. Have you been adding anything to help the growth or is this just the tank running its course?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

What about adding some micro rasboras? I've never had them jump before, and all my tanks I've ever kept have been open tops.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

swoof said:


> Your tank looks awesome. Love the lotus and the arrangement of all the plants and driftwood. Have you thought of getting a piece of Plexiglas cut for the top, something that can be cut around where the wood comes out to keep it somewhat covered. Just trying to be helpful


Thanks for the kind words. I really love the tiger lotus too. I tried cutting my own Plexiglas but I always managed to crack it during the cutting process. I even looked at getting the lid it came with custom cut at a glass shop but they said it would cost more the tank itself. I added a lot more flating plants to deter fish from jumping out. But I gt to wait and see if that's gonna work. 



Newman said:


> looks like mystery plant might be a crypt.


Thanks Newman! 



demonr6 said:


> The tank looks really good, the plants seem to have taken off well in there. Have you been adding anything to help the growth or is this just the tank running its course?


I change the water twice a week and add Flourish and Excel once a week. I just bought a Paintball CO2 regulator from a member on this site and got dry ferts from GLA. So in a few days I'll change over to that. 



SearunSimpson said:


> What about adding some micro rasboras? I've never had them jump before, and all my tanks I've ever kept have been open tops.


I initially thought about keeping rasboras but I couldn't think of any African species. Now I figured I'd get a African Leaf Fish, and anything else in that tank becomes a meal for him/her.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

*Question on low O2*

I have noticed today that during the night, when the lights are off, a few shrimps climb up on top of the java moss island. It got me thinking is this due to* low oxygen during the night? *Also I have had a lot of lampeyes jump out of the tank and that too happened during the night. I do not have too much water surface agitation. Should I add aeration during the night? Or do you guys recommend some other alternative action?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's definitely a sign of insufficient O2. Either turn off your CO2 at night or run an air pump on a timer.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not running CO2 in the tank. I'll add a air pump. Thanks Tony


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

*Changing the tank up...*

I decided to stop with the African theme, at least in the choice of fish. I took out all of the Bolbitis heudelotti and few of the _Nymphaea_ lotus, so now there is some swimming room. 

Fish/invert list:

orange lazer cories
fire red cherry shrimp from jimko
male full mask platinum copper HMPK
copper HMPK female soon
I'll post some pics of the tank in the next week or so. In the time being these are some pics the seller, korwhord, took of the two bettas.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pics*

Just some pictures I snapped tonight. Enjoy...


----------

